# tankmates



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah i know i said im not gonna get any more fish for my tank. At least right now. Wanna get this cycle thingy done with lol. So anyways,what kinda fish gets along with bettas? I know it depends on their personality and all. So i dunno how my guy would be. Im really liking corys though. Do you have to keep 6 of them for them to be happy? Is like 2 okay lol. Just curious. Other than that, i think tetras and rasboras are compatible. I think dramaqueen said danios can be too hyper for some bettas. They are cool looking but i dunno. What bout white clouds? They look really small though,would my fish try to eat them. Ah well. just wondering. no plans for more fish as of now. maybe down the road. *figured out how to spell rasbora lol*


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hehe i just watched a video on youtube of a betta and his cory babies. it was so cute and funny! kinda like they were playing. Argh so makes me want some corys. Must wait....longer....cycle....lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that cories make good tankmates for bettas and I think you DO have to have 6 for them to be happy.lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

oh poo. well that sucks lol.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Pygmy cories are really small. I think you could do a school of 5 in your tank and they would be happy. My betta loved his cories when he was with them


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooh for real? Thats cool. Ill have to look for them then. I saw albinos at petsmart and another that started with an E at the lfs,none that said pygmy/dwarf. Thanks! K i just looked up pygmy and dwarf cories..so cute! lol. I definetly gonna look around for them.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I found a few different small sized cory species, i printed out a sheet for each one so i can see if i can find them lol. dont wanna end up with one that gets huge. well more than one,but you know what i mean.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pygmy cories sound good for your tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pygmys are what I'm going to add to my betta tank, if I can ever find the little guys. So far, no luck. I may have to do aquabid. I really wanted to avoid the stress on the fish as far as shipping but that may be the only way I can get them. I'm convinced they would be perfect for a betta tank


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh so they are hard to find? That stinks. Is there like a big diff between the pygmy and dwarfs? they look similiar lol. but thas just bout all i know about them. I found four so far that stay small. The salt and pepper and false bandit. Course i dunno what i will find in stores. My luck no small ones. Im gonna check out this other pet store not far see what they have. Then prolly the other lfs. If no luck there,ill go back down to the NE see what kind they have,they had a pretty big fish deparment. Good luck with your search!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard so many good things about cories that if I was getting a tank, I'd seriously consider cories.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool lol. I really hope i can find some.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like to walk to my Petsmart every once in awhile. I'll have to see if they have any. I'm not that familiar with all the different fish so I go there to see the different kinds so I know what people are talking about. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha yeah. I have a few actual fish stores here. I like to look at them. They have some really cool ones! The saltwater are always very colorful. My petsmart only had the albinos,and they get big. Boo. Lol. The one lfs had two kinds of corys but both of them get big too. My search continues!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So you can't find the little ones? What about ordering online? That might be a bit expensive, though.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ya no kidding. Lol. I have a few more pet stores i can hit before i go that route.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, I think I may have found them at an LFS down in San Diego. It's the Corydoras Habrosus that I want and I'm told they have a bunch of them. If they do it'll be worth the drive. Then again, it's dangerous for me to walk into any decent LFS...I walk in with a budget and leave with an empty wallet


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol Aunt Kymmie! Hopefully you wont go broke over fishy hehe.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ugh! I went to a bunch of pet stores and the two lfs here. I cant find any of the small corys. I went to this one where this guy is telling me oh you can have plecos and all these other kinds of catfish. Hes like oh they stay small. I looked it up with my phone ( i have internet on it) they all get big lol. I figured at least one store would try that. Oh then this other one, poor betta!! it was in a tank with tetras and some other kinds of fish. he had no fins left! Those fish were tearing him apart. I said something to the guy and hes like oh thats normal. Uh what? Then i said again thats not normal,so he scooped him out and plopped him into another tank. I stayed and watched for a lil bit and those fish seemed to leave him alone. But he did say oh hes weak and gave me this look that said we feed weak dying fish to other fish. He didnt say it but implied it. thats horrible! I so wanted to save that fish,bring him home,give him love he deserves...but i didnt...i feel guilty for leaving him in that horrible place....ugh...Im afraid ill go back and he will be dead,still in there,or gone completely. Like eaten. So i dunno. I feel so sad for him.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That's such a bummer of a story. I'm sorry you had to have such an experience. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I bet they DO feed weaker ones to other fish. Thats TERRIBLE!! They were just trying to sell you the bigger catfish. Anything for a buck.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yah, im still sad for that lil fish. But i know i cant save them all. I have a feeling he just threw it back into that tank after i left anyways. Poor fishy. I found whats supposed be a really great fish store over in NJ not far at all. So im gonna check them out on sunday. Im still on the hunt lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish you could have saved that poor fish too but like you said, we can't save them all.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah if i had it to do over again I wouldve said give me him lol. Im kinda afraid to go back and find him like half eaten or something. Thats just not something i wanna see ya know. Then id feel even worse. If im feeling brave lol ill go back there and see if hes there or not. I really dont know whats all wrong with him,he didnt look good other than the no fins thing. So i dunno if i could get it back to health or not. Eh. I just know if i do manage to save him,im gonna end up seeing more and more bettas who need saving lol! And i really dont have room for a bunch of bettas nor outlets for more heaters/filters all that stuff. Heh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I would feel te same way. I guess its better to not know what happened to him.I hear of so many people trying to save sick fish. Its nice that there are people who want to do this but IMO it usually ends in heartbreak. I was lucky with the one I saved from a cousin's granddaughter. The fish was in FILTHY dirty water...never got his water changed, his bowl was knocked over by the cat and he was exposed to temperature fluctuations. He barely ate the first few days I had him. He's not the prettiest fish in the world but has a sweet personality. And, aside from swimbladder issuesfrom when he got knocked over, he's doing great.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Aww thats great! Yup,it usually does end that way. Ive had that with furry critters as well. I saved a chinese hamster that had wierd lumps on his paws that nobody could figure out. One vet said maybe he broke his paws...but i took him to another vet and it was abcesses. They did surgery on him but there was alot of damage from him not getting care like way long ago. He only lived 3 months. I had him the shortest time ive ever had a furry critter and he touched my heart like no other. I know not a fish lol but goes along those lines.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Even though you didn't have that hamster for very long, you gave him great care, a lot of love and a good home the last couple months of his life. I believe that animals know when they are loved, even our fisy friends.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## yamahog3187 (Jul 12, 2008)

I keep 1 male betta and 2 females in my community tank. There are also guppies, tetras, swords, hatchet fish, cats, ETC. Almost any NON - AGGRESSIVE fish can be kept with them as long as they arn't nippy! (Tiger Barbs are nippy!) Watch the females as they can be touchy when more then one are kept in the same tank. If they get aggressive with each other, seperate them. I have found that the females don't do too bad when they were raised with other females, but if they are used to being seperated, THEY WILL FIGHT!! I have three females that have to be kept seperated or they will try to kill each other!! The rest of them think they are one big happy family!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

so you ended up getting the cories!!! pandas are awesome! where did u find them?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol i posted over in the catfish forum. But i ended up going to an fish place down in philly.


----------



## jokerman43 (Feb 8, 2009)

I had a Cory and a Frog in with my Male Betta, and they all did well.


----------

